# Entourage Fails, Outlook works



## GIE (Nov 2, 2005)

Entourage won't login to Exchange yielding error messages:

Eail could not be received at this time. The server for account "John's Email Account" returned the error "Logon failure: unknown username or bad password. Your username/password or security settings may be incorrect. Would you like to try re-entering your password?" (OS 10.4 and OS 9.1 manual setup login error -- clicking the Yes button and re-entering the password yields the same message.)

<OR>

"Logon failure: unknown username or bad password -17900" (Verify button in Entourage on OS 10.2.8/Entourage 2004)

Here's what has been done so far:

1. Windows 2003 Server SBS has been fully patched
2. Exchange configured & successfully tested using OWA and Outlook 2003
3. IMAP service was changed from disabled to enabled and set to auto start
4. IMAP virtual server was started
5. verified SMTP service running
6. verified SMTP Virtual Server running
7. Server was cold booted.
8. On Entourage Account Settings tab tried:
a. Account ID -- tried AD usernames (john and [email protected]l), Exchange usernames (jsmith and [email protected]), also tried a user account all yielded the above error
b. Exchange server -- tried ip address (used both 192.168.1.1 AND 192.168.1.1/exchange), fqdn (used SERVER.addomain.local and SERVER.addomain.local/EXCHANGE), and URL (http://192.168.1.1/EXCHANGE AND http://SERVER.webdomain.com/EXCHANGE). It finds the server via either ip address and fqdn methods but reports "The server can't be found" when using the URL method.) This does not appear to be a DNS issue (see details #4, below).
9. On Directory tab tried:
a. Tried LDAP Server names ldap.server.addomain.local and 192.168.1.1 and also tried leaving this blank
b. Tried Search Base cn=users,dc=addomain,dc=com and also tried leaving this blank
c. Tried Advanced Settings The Server Requires Me to Log On (checked and unchecked) and Override default LDAP port 3268 (checked and unchecked at port 389), all 4 permutations
10. Tried Entourage 2004 11.1.0 on Mac OS 10.2.8 and OS 10.4.1 and Entourage 2001 SR1 9.0.1 on Mac OS 9.1. Resulted in same error message at top.
11. Tried deleting and recreating the Entourage Exchange account
12. Tried restarting Entourage after each change (e.g., 8 & 9, above)

Details:
1. Customer has SBS2003 (fully patched) running Exchange 2003 with PC and Mac clients running Outlook 2003 (PC running XP) and Entourage 2004 & 2001 (Mac running OS X 10.2.8 and 10.4.1)
2. OWA works fine with Macs (OS X 10.2.8 & 10.4.1) & PC (XP) by entering http://192.168.1.1/EXCHANGE and entering the AD username & password.
3. Outlook 2003 works fine with PC (XP).
4. ping server.webdomain.com and ping server.addomain.local both show success!
5. we do not have SSL and it is NOT an option
6. we do not have root certificates installed on the Macs, as suggested by the first error message, but multiple articles indicate this is not a problem and that you should be able to login with your username and password credentials, which yield the first error at top.

Please help!


----------



## boshic00 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi GIE,

I do not have too much experience with Entourage, but I will pass on what I do to get Entourage 2004 to work.

Under Server information I put my AD username, the domain that I log into and my password. Under Exchange Server I use the OWA address so that I can access my email from home while not connected to VPN. The OWA does require me to use SSL, but doubt there would be too much of an issue if it did not require SSL.

In the past I had used the regular server address but had a lot of sync issues because my VPN connection is not up all the time. IT got to the point that even when my VPN was up Entourage would not sync.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rob vaudin (Nov 29, 2005)

*Same Problem*

Hi

Have had this problem for many months now and unable to resolve. If anyone comes across and answer would love to know what it is. 

Have done all above difference I have is that I can connect externally via the web to my mail but cannot get mail on our internal network.

I can also configure entourage internally using SMTP and Apple mail works fine

It has also been noted that some of my users had problems as above fixed by setting their pre-windows 2000 user name on AD

Don't know if this helps you with finding a solution


----------



## Jsmiley (Dec 16, 2005)

*Mac Entourage and Exchange Issues*

We have an Exchange 2003 server on Windows 2003. No matter which Mac OSX client I try to use, I end up with the errors stated above and I'm using IMAP. If I take the same account to a PC and configure IMAP, works beatifully. I don't know what I'm missing on the client or server.

Help, please. Our Macs are unable to get their mail at this time.


----------



## hobiewahn (Dec 29, 2005)

I have been troubleshooting this issue for quite some time. My setup is this:

Me:
Powerbook G4, 10.4.3 Entourage 11.2.1
Windows SBS 2003 Exchange Server

Client:
Powerbook G4, 10.4.3 Entourage 11.2.1
Third Party Hosted Email exchange 2003 server. 

Scenario:
Both myself and my client's email works great in MS Outlook 2003. Both work great with Outlook 2001 for the Mac running in classic mode. Entourage 2004 works great for me, but it doesnt work for my client. I have been back and forth with the third party provider to see what is going on, but have not gotten to the solution. 

According to Microsoft, the issue is due to active directory mismatching names with Entourage, but I have double checked that, and it doesnt work. I also tried about every possible combination of username, email address, prewin2k username/domain. etc etc etc, but it doesnt work. 

My only thought is that there is something in remote access which isnt working or blocking the access. 

Any other ideas?


----------

